# SOSconnexion= impossible de negocier avec le serveur pp distant ?



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2007)

je viens d'emmenager dans une nouvelle maison ... j'ai un modem tout neuf ,un fai, des identifiants, les signaux adsl/ethernet/ power allumés sur le modem mais ....
je ne peux me connecter ...
l'ordi , ibookG4 mac osx panther , me dit " connecté via ppoe " mais ne commence pas à calculer le temps de connection .. autant dire que c'est pas encore connecté 
et j'ai un message quand je lance un navigateur ou un messenger qui dit " serveur introuvable" ou " impossible de negocier une connexion avec le serveur ppp distant " ...alors ?      je suis desespéré   

zavez une idée? j'ai relancé et relancé , remis à zéro etc .. mais rien!!

merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2007)

Décoche "Connecté via PPPoE"


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2007)

mais où dois je décocher cela ? je l'ai fait dans les preferences reseau .. 
mais dans la barre menu toujours le meme bandeau sempiternel " connecté via ppoe" mais pas de connection concrète ... par la suite ... :rose: :rose: 
désolé ... je tourne le truc dans tous les sens , je vois pas ce que je devrais faire de mieux ... pourtant, cela doit pas être bien loin ... ( enfin, j'espère ...      )


----------



## NightWalker (3 Août 2007)

Dis nous d'abord quel est ton FAI ? le modem ? USB ou Ethernet ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2007)

Tele2internet Modem Ethernet Bewan Combo2+


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2007)

Normalement pour avoir l'accès internet, tu dois renseigner l'ID et le mot de passe dans la configuration PPPoE. Tu l'as fait au niveau du modem ou Mac ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Août 2007)

j'ai renseigné au niveau du mac .
mais alors la je suis totalement desesperé  jai passé des heures et des heures ..
j'ai le modem avec power et adsl allumés 
le cable ethernet branché sur le mac ; mais le voyant ethernet du modem s'allume seulement quand l'ordi essaye de  se connecter ... 
diagnostic de la hotline tele2: "votre carte ethernet est morte, sur pc ça coute 5, sur mac c'est intégré et tout ... " résultat , faudrait que j'envoie mon ibook avec tout ce qu'il contient à apple ??? attendre 3 mois? 
pourtant quand je connecte le cable ethernet entre le modem et la borne aiport extreme, la le voyant ethernet du modem est allumé car la borne cherche toujours a se connecter ... bref, je suis dégouté , usé , épuisé ... je suis en plein demenagement, j'ai la rentrée du taf bientot , et besoin d'internet a haute dose ... , si je reste en bas debit comme en ce moment jen aurai pour des milliers d'euros , deja que je n'ai plus rien ! 
je suis perdu!
 
il m'a dit que ce serait mieux d'avoir un modem/routeur wifi façon télé2box .( pas besoin que le port ethernet de l'ordi fonctionne !)

qu'en pensez vous ????


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Août 2007)

la hot line tele2 ma fait tester via le terminal s'il y avait une reponse ping entre ordi et modem , resultat nada!


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2007)

Essayes déjà cette manip:
1. Laisses tomber pour le moment le PPPoE
2. Configure ton "Ethernet intégré" dans "Préférences Système - Réseau" en "via DHCP"

3.  Quand tu branches ton Mac sur l'Airport Extreme, est-ce que tu as une adresse IP du genre 192.168.... quelque chose ?

PS : pourquoi est-ce que c'est le port ethernet de ton Mac qui serait HS, c'est peut-être le port ethernet de ton modem ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2007)

j'ai tout testé avec le service technique d'apple ..  (prix = 50!)
ce n'est pas problème matériel !
je vais donc finir mercredi prochain ma troisième semaine sans internet! 
je suis ici en bas débit!
attente d'une semaine pour que j'ai un signal adsl ( problème sur la ligne!) puis ... ce message " impossible de negocier une connexion avec le serveur ppp" !
puis de l'attente et finalement ... j'apprends car je rappelle le service technique ce samedi ( et je me demande quand on me l'aurait dit!)qu'un test a été fait mercredi mais que mon modem etait pas branché donc ça a pa marché! 
bref, de nouveau attendre quelques jours! 

l'horrible c'est que j'avais un interlocuteur tres au fait des choses ... me demandant reference "mac adress" du modem, me parlant d'"escalade" etc. tres explicatif ... 
mais bon mauvaise manip , au final , je perds le monsieur . 
je rappelle et tombe sur une tite demoiselle sympa ... moins au courant mais assez precise . qui me redit le modem doit etre branché mais vous pouvez etre sur bas debit , mais votre ordi est pas obligé d'etre branché etc . 
je rappelle encore ( je sais , je m'acharne! mais ça me déprime cette histoire!)
et là top du top ... : un type qui me dit " c'est pas necessaire que le modem soit pas branché . oh! ça m'etonnerait que vous puissiez vous connecter en bas debit , impossible!" : j'ai écourté la conversation  en me disant "oula! au secours! fuyons!" bref, voilà, j'attends, j'attends, j'attends, ... en esperant que ce problème trouve une solution car j'ai peur que même en allant chez un autre fai , j'ai exactement le même souci sur ma ligne ... cela semble mystérieux et insoluble! 
pourtant, il parait que je suis dans un quartier total dégroupé!    :hosto: :sick: :affraid:  
tout cela s'annonce très mal


----------



## fraisouil (13 Août 2007)

Qui peut me renseigner avec précision sur les motifs de perte de la synchronisation d'une connexion internet (Wanadoo). C'est matériel ? L'Ordi ? La ligne France Télécom ? Le DSLAM ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Août 2007)

Si c'est un problème de synchro, c'est ton FAI. Le problème de synchro c'est entre le modem et la ligne ADSL.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Août 2007)

moi c'etait d'abord souci de synchro mais là , c'est un souci d'"alignement" m'a-t-on dit!:mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> moi c'etait d'abord souci de synchro mais là , c'est un souci d'"alignement" m'a-t-on dit!:mouais:



J'ai trouvé une question/réponse dans le forum de neuftel concernant le problème d'alignement ici. En gros, il n'est pas impossible que FT s'est gouré dans le routage vers un autre FAI que FT.


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Août 2007)

ah oki! merci pour cette info    .. voilà qui me rassure un peu : doit y avoir une solution:rose: normalement ça devrait s'arranger .


un truc : je me connecte en bas debit sans souci mais pour le gros debit ça trouve pas le serveur ... , ce ne sont pas les mêmes ?.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2007)

La connexion haut d&#233;bit n'utilise pas les m&#234;mes fr&#233;quences que la connexion bas d&#233;bit. La connexion bas d&#233;bit utilise la m&#234;me fr&#233;quence que la communication t&#233;l&#233;phonique. C'est la raison pour laquelle pour utiliser l'acc&#232;s haut d&#233;bit, il faut mettre le filtre sur la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique. On n'en a pas parl&#233;, mais je suppose que tu utilises le filtre ADSL ? il faut aussi penser &#224; mettre le filtre ADSL sur d'autres prises t&#233;l&#233;phonique s'il y a.

Une question, est-ce que tu utilises une rallonge entre la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique murale et le modem ?


----------



## fraisouil (15 Août 2007)

Pour ma part ma ligne FT avec tout son équipement est correcte (filtre ADSL à toutes les prises, FT viens de me remettre une ligne téléphonique (30 M) toute neuve, pas de rallonge, 2 téléphone récent sur la ligne FT) et pourtant, perte de synchro aléatoirement, durant la nuit. Une fois que la synchro est perdue, elle ne revient qu'après avoir débranché l'alimentation électrique du Modem de 30"". Le débit de ma ligne est correcte (450 MPBS) pour du 512). FT et Wanadoo veulent rien entendre, pour eux, c'est mon équipement informatique. En 5 ans je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2007)

fraisouil a dit:


> Pour ma part ma ligne FT avec tout son équipement est correcte (filtre ADSL à toutes les prises, FT viens de me remettre une ligne téléphonique (30 M) toute neuve, pas de rallonge, 2 téléphone récent sur la ligne FT) et pourtant, perte de synchro aléatoirement, durant la nuit. Une fois que la synchro est perdue, elle ne revient qu'après avoir débranché l'alimentation électrique du Modem de 30"". Le débit de ma ligne est correcte (450 MPBS) pour du 512). FT et Wanadoo veulent rien entendre, pour eux, c'est mon équipement informatique. En 5 ans je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.



Ça ressemble à un problème de filtre. La prochaine fois ton modem perd la synchro, au lieu d'éteindre l'alim, dabranche le filtre ADS de la prise murale, laisse environ 5 sec puis rebranche le filtre... Est-ce que ton modem retrouve la synchro ?


----------



## fraisouil (15 Août 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ça ressemble à un problème de filtre. La prochaine fois ton modem perd la synchro, au lieu d'éteindre l'alim, dabranche le filtre ADS de la prise murale, laisse environ 5 sec puis rebranche le filtre... Est-ce que ton modem retrouve la synchro ?


J'ai effectu&#233; la manip, mais rien n'y fait, c'est pire encore, la Synchro (DSL) ne revient m&#234;me plus. Le plus simple et rapide est d'&#233;teindre le modem/routeur, et ensuite la sychro, donc DSL revient au bout de 30 ". Je voudrais comprendre. Merci des aides bien pointues dans ce domaine. Merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2007)

&#192; Fraisouil : ton modem/routeur est de quel type ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (16 Août 2007)

C'était pas le topic de Joeldu18cher au départ ?  

On ne s'est plus qui parle à qui là...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Août 2007)

pour le moment, toujours dans la panade,( ça fait un mois quand même!) avec un credit bas debit qui va surement me couter tres cher!
dernière info : ce serait un croisement de lignes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> pour le moment, toujours dans la panade,( &#231;a fait un mois quand m&#234;me!) avec un credit bas debit qui va surement me couter tres cher!
> derni&#232;re info : ce serait un croisement de lignes!



Mais tu vas demander un geste commercial, quand m&#234;me, vu que... ? Pense &#224; tenir un historique de tes &#233;changes divers et vari&#233;s avec ton FAI et France T&#233;l&#233;com  Ensuite direction le service Relation client&#232;le ou qualit&#233; client


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Août 2007)

suite du feuilleton : ce matin, une heure trente au tel dont une heure payée par eux !! 
résultat , j'ai tout retourné dans tous les sens avec eux ... conclusion : c'est votre mac ! essayez le sur une autre ligne pour savoir si c'est bien de sa faute ...
mineeeeeerrrrve! 
bref, en préparant ethernet ,ils me font bricoler le numero de ip dans la fenetre tcp/ip mais aussi dans ppoe, et quand on applique les changements de l'un , on modifie les changements de l'autre et les indications ip prennent une autre tournure du style " 10.64.64...qui leur semble anormale. 
 :


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2007)

une ip qui commence par "10." en général ce n'est pas une ip publique (internet).

On va tout recommencer depuis le début.

Si je reprends tes postes précédents, tu as 3 voyants sur ton modem : ADSL / Ethernet / Power.

Lorsque ton Mac est débranché, le voyant "Ethernet" ne devrait pas être allumé. En revanche, quel est état du voyant ADSL ? (on laisse Power qui devrait s'allumer) Donc cet état du voyant ADSL correspond à quoi selon le manuel de ton modem (je n'arrive pas à trouver le manuel electronique sur internet)


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2007)

voyant adsl allumé donc synchro faite .
sinon, que dire ... j'ai passé une heure trente avec un technicien tele2 qui ma fait tester les ping ( qui repondent bien!) et tout et tout
puis deux heures avec un technicien apple ...
but final : reinstallez donc le systeme !
mais souci supplementaire ( decidement !! ): j'ai un dvd coincé dans le lecteur de l'ibook 
alors j'ai inséré le cd d'instal dans mon lecteur externe mais refus de la machine de redémarrer à partir de ce cd ( qui comme il n'est pas dans le lecteur interne ne doit pas etre prioritaire à ses yeux , je pense ? ) 
bref , panade totale! 
j'ai bien un dd externe avec un systeme bootable mais bon...ça semble pas marcher pour arranger ma connection ou la reinstall?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2007)

sinon le truc qui bloque et me deprime c'est aussi et surtout cette histoire d'onglets tcp/ip et  ppoe qui peuvent pas se supporter l'un l'autre 

j'ai essay&#233; les indications de mac osx facile transmises dans un bienveillant mp ( merci infiniment &#224; toi qui te reconnaitras) mais &#231;a a pas mieux fonctionner semble-t-il...  
c'est terrible de se dire que je tourne autour d'un truc et que &#231;a bloque , c'est d'autant plus dingue que quand j'etais dans mon ex appart , j'ai jamais eu ce souci ... c'etait genial il ya encore un mois ... mais c'est si loin et inaccessible tout &#231;a d&#233;sormais


----------



## NightWalker (24 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> voyant adsl allum&#233; donc synchro faite .
> sinon, que dire ... j'ai pass&#233; une heure trente avec un technicien tele2 qui ma fait tester les ping ( qui repondent bien!) et tout et tout
> puis deux heures avec un technicien apple ...
> but final : reinstallez donc le systeme !
> ...



OK, donc on peut &#233;liminer le probl&#232;me de synchro.

Pour le DVD coinc&#233;, tu as essay&#233; les manip habituelles ? &#224; savoir :
1. Garder la souris cliqu&#233;e pendant la phase de d&#233;marrage du Mac
2. Bouton "eject" appuy&#233; pendant la phase de d&#233;marrage du Mac




joeldu18cher a dit:


> sinon le truc qui bloque et me deprime c'est aussi et surtout cette histoire d'onglets tcp/ip et  ppoe qui peuvent pas se supporter l'un l'autre


C'est normal, tu ne peux avoir en m&#234;me temps le protoc&#244;le TCP/IP et PPPoE sur le m&#234;me port ethernet. 
Pourquoi en fait tu veux utiliser les deux ? 
Si tu veux avoir les deux, il faut cr&#233;er un autre port ethernet. Par exemple, tu gardes le port actuel "Ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;" pour TCP/IP et tu cr&#233;es un autre. Dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rence Syst&#232;me - R&#233;seau - rubrique Afficher", s&#233;lectionne "Configuration des ports r&#233;seau". Clique sur "Nouveau". Tu peux nommer par exemple "Ethernet PPPoE" et dans "Port" s&#233;lectionne "Ethernet Int&#233;gr&#233;".

Tu as maintenant deux ports ethernet que tu peux configurer comme tu le souhaite.

Pour en revenir maintenant au modem, est-ce qu'il poss&#232;de une fonction "routeur" et "modem" ou c'est juste un modem ?

Si c'est juste le mode modem, tu dois effectivement configur&#233; l'option PPPoE sur ton Mac. &#199;a donne quoi maintenant ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Août 2007)

Non rien, le marcheur de la nuit vient d'&#233;voquer ce dont je voulais parler.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Non, c'est trop bête, j'ai dû rater quelques posts dans ce fil.



Je pense, oui


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2007)

a priori, c'est juste un modem BeWan adsl 2+ combo , derriere ya juste les prises ethernet adsl power et usb ; il ne fait pas wifi .


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2007)

ce que dit l'article d'ariase ... ne semble pas exister sur ma ligne... pas de bouchon .


----------



## NightWalker (25 Août 2007)

Tu as essayé mes manip ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2007)

alors c'est un modem qui ne fait pas routeur .
j'ai configuré ppoe .. je vais faire un deuxieme compte pour le tcp ip
mais en n'en créant deux , de toute façon je ne pourrai en choisir qu'un seul pour me connecter au final  ? :rose: 
j'ai essayé pour ejecter disque ... mais impossible , il bloque à deux mms de la sortie! 

merci    :love: 
... c'est assez déprime de patienter et d'attendre que cela bouge enfin au bout du service technique des fai me semble t il


----------



## NightWalker (25 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> alors c'est un modem qui ne fait pas routeur .
> j'ai configuré ppoe .. je vais faire un deuxieme compte pour le tcp ip
> mais en n'en créant deux , de toute façon je ne pourrai en choisir qu'un seul pour me connecter au final  ? :rose:



C'est normal que tu ne peux avoir qu'une seule connexion, car, ne serait-ce que par rapport à ton abonnement, tu ne peux faire qu'une seule authentification.

Je pensais que tu voulais avoir une connexion réseau local d'un coté et connexion d'un autre coté. Donc ce sont bien deux réseaus distincts. C'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi tu veux absolument avoir les deux, LAN & WAN ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2007)

je disais cela seulemennt parce que pour ces messieurs de tele2 , il n'est pas normal de ne pas pouvoir garder les chiffres ip, sous reseau et routeur qu'ils me font mettre manuellement en meme temps que les reglages ppoe !!   
bref, attendre , attendre, attendre, et ... prier!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je disais cela seulemennt parce que pour ces messieurs de tele2 , il n'est pas normal de ne pas pouvoir garder les chiffres ip, sous reseau et routeur qu'ils me font mettre manuellement en meme temps que les reglages ppoe !!
> bref, attendre , attendre, attendre, et ... prier!



Je crois qu'il y a un probl&#232;me de compr&#233;hension. La connexion PPPoE n&#233;cessite de saisir le login et le mote de passe. Une fois la connexion &#233;tablie, ton FAI va fournir &#224; ta machine une adresse IP. Cette IP est appel&#233;e IP publique ou WAN. C'est la raison pour laquelle tu n'as pas acc&#232;s &#224; cette configuration.

A mon avis ton interlocuteur Tele2 l'a confondu avec Windows. Sous Windows, par d&#233;faut tu as "Connexion r&#233;seau local". Lorsqu'une connexion internet est &#233;tablie, Windows cr&#233;e systmatiquement et automatiquement un autre port qui s'appelle "Connexion haut d&#233;bit" (ADSL par exemple).

Lorsque la connexion PPPoE est activ&#233;e, avec login et pseudo renseign&#233;s, tu as eu quel message d'erreur ?

Pour le moment on va l'aisser tomber les deux ports ethernets.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2007)

'impossible de négocier la connexion avec le serveur ppp distant' ,chez télé 2, ils préfèrent les msg d'erreur windows ki sont plus précis!:-(


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2007)

Et si tu configurais ethernet en "viaDHCP" sans PPPoE, est-ce que tu as une adresse IP ? si oui, peux-tu nous la donner ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

192.168.1.2
mais si je n'enregistre que les coordonnées ip , je ne trouve plus de fenetre "ethernet " " se connecter" dans ma fenetre de configuration ...
( ou alors dois je passer par airport extreme ? ) 

je te remercie infiniment,
je viens d'avoir un message sur mon telephone portable ... une fois de plus, "aucun problème detecté sur votre ligne" , etc etc etc!mais ça marche toujours pas  

je te confirme bien cher nightwalker que j'ai bien cette ip en automatique avec internet intégré via dhcp (mais du coup ,dans l'onglet de ppoe "se connecter via ppoe" est en position décochée ... sinon, c'est impossible de voir l'ip)


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> 192.168.1.2
> je te confirme bien cher nightwalker que j'ai bien cette ip en automatique avec internet intégré via dhcp (mais du coup ,dans l'onglet de ppoe "se connecter via ppoe" est en position décochée ... sinon, c'est impossible de voir l'ip)



Alors là c'est un bonne nouvelle 

Si tu as une IP local en mode viaDHCP c'est qu'en fait ton modem fait aussi routeur. Et actuellement il est en mode routeur et non pas en mode "bridge". En fait lorsque une machine est configurée en mode automatique (DHCP), il faut qu'il y ait un routeur sur le réseau pour obtenir une adresse IP. Tu peux par exemple débrancher ton modem, tu veras que tu vas avoir une IP du styel 169... quelque chose. 

Il faut savoir qu'en mode routeur, tu ne peux pas configurer le protocole PPPoE sur l'ordinateur (PC ou Mac). C'est le routeur qui se charge d'établir la connexion internet et éventuellement de gérer le partage de la connexion internet, il faut donc configurer le protocole PPPoE sur le routeur. Si tu veux que la connexion internet soit établie par l'ordinateur, il faut configurer le modem en mode bridge ou désactiver le mode routeur du modem.


Normalement si tu tapes "192.168.1.1" tu dois tomber sur l'interface du modem. Cherches quelque chose comme WAN ou PPPoE ou internet dans l'interface pour configurer ce protocole. Il n'est pas impossible que tu sois obligé de passer en mode avancé.


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

il me demande un nom et un mot de passe avant toute autre chose ? je dois mettre les identifiants tele2?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

ah non! je viens d'essayer , c'est pas ça les codes du modem


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

ah ! j'ai trouvé" bon a present j'ai un menu qui me propose 
reglages tcp ip
reglages adsl
reglages modulation
parametres administrateur
administration systeme



mais je vois pas "bridge" :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

Laisse ton Mac en mode via DHCP pour le moment. Regarde dans ADSL si tu ne peux pas configurer le login et le passe de Télé2


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

j'ai bricolé et je ne retrouve que 162.... 
je remets manuellement les adresses ip et routeur . je peux acceder au modem ... mais  :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai bricolé et je ne retrouve que 162....



Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ?  tu as pu inscrire les codes d'authentification de Tele2 dans ton modem ?



joeldu18cher a dit:


> je remets manuellement les adresses ip et routeur . je peux acceder au modem ... mais  :rateau:



Laisses tomber cette méthode pour le moment, ça ne marchera pas. On verra plus tard, il faut d'abord vérifier si le modem accepte la connexioni PPPoE ou non.


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

dans adsl , j'ai deux cases qui s'appellent vpi et vci  qu'est ce ? 





"patience et sagesse" comme tu dis ....  
enfin, je persévère car j'ai besoin du net pour bosser  merci beaucoup


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

ça me dit rien...

Tu peux faire une capture ?

Et tu peux aussi me dire ce qu'il y a dans :
-parametres administrateur
-administration systeme

Est-ce qu'il existe aussi mode avancé ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

http://www.bewan.fr/bewan/utilisateurs/telechargement/download.php?id=138 voici le lien vers le guide d'utilisateur , c'est page 26 du guide


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

Malheureusement je ne peux pas télécharger, je tombes sur une page qui me demande de m'identifier


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

parametres admin c'est juste des noms et mot de passe
modulation: multimode
                  T1 413
                  G. dmt
                 G.lite

>>>>
admin systeme
Enregistrer la configuration
Utilisez ce bouton pour enregistrer définitivement votre configuration. Si vous redémarrez sans enregistrer la configuration actuelle, le modem reprendra la dernière configuration enregistrée.

Sauvegarde de la configuration
Avant de mettre à jour le modem, pensez à sauvegarder votre configuration dans un fichier.

Mise à jour
Pour mettre à jour le modem, sélectionnez une image de firmware ou un fichier de configuration.
Choisissez un fichier : 	
 	(Taille maximale : 3,5 Mo)

État :au repos

>>>>>>>

etat du reseau :
 ethernet > Émission
Trames correctes		3401
Trames Broadcast correctes		1
Trames Multicast correctes		0
Nombre total d'octets		933569
Collisions		0
Trames derreur		6
Erreurs sens de porteuse		0
               Réception
Trames correctes		6152
Trames Broadcast correctes		856
Trames Multicast correctes		1654
Nombre total d'octets		827465
Erreurs CRC		0
Trames sous-dimensionnées		0
Saturation		0


adsl>
Émission
Unités de données de protocole (PDU)		2699
Nombre total d'octets		325803
Nombre total d'erreurs		0
 Réception
Unités de données de protocole (PDU)		45
Nombre total d'octets		2970
Nombre total d'erreurs		0


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

il y a d'autres onglets, menu, rubrique ? car ce que tu m'as donn&#233; ne nous permet pas de configurer quoi que ce soit. Ce sont juste les stats de connexions. Ce qui est curieux est qu'il y a du trafic dans ADSL.

Tu configure comment ta connexion bas d&#233;bit ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

le bas debit , je le configure via la fenetre de l'appli " connexion à internet " je mets le numero de tel de tele2 en 0860... puis mon nom d'utilisateur bas debit et mon mot de passe bas debit


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

Essayes cette manip : 
1. Coupe ta connexion bas débit.
2. Active la connexion ethernet intégré en viaDHCP.
3. Tu dois donc maintenant avoir une IP 192.168.1.2
4. Lances le terminal, puis tapes "ping www.apple.com". Tu as quelle réponse ?

As-tu la possibilité de faire une capture de l'interface de ton modem et me l'envoyer par mail ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

ping = unknow host


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2007)

mail envoyé
dois je resilier télé2? 
et prendre orange qui serait plus cher mais aurait peut -être des solutions sur la ligne ..? 
 dois je vraiment essayer de louer un portable avec windows pour essayer ma ligne et voir un message d'erreur numéroté?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2007)

OK, je viens de lire le manuel. A priori c'est très simple à configurer.

Effectivement il ne s'agit que d'un modem simple, sans fonction routeur. En revanche, ce qui m'étonne est comment ton Mac arrive à récupérer une bonne IP lorsque tu configure "Ethernet intégré"  en viaDHCP. 

Est-ce que ton modem est branché directement à ton Mac ou tu passe par un hub ethernet, switch, ou autre chose ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2007)

je pense qu'il a du la recuperer  car je lui avais mise en tete manuellement dans un premier temps .  :rose:  il l'a retrouvé tout seul ensuite .. puis après une manip que j'ai essayé cet aprem il etait en 168.... mais bon je lui ai remis en tete! 

sinon, tu vois mon impasse ? !

je pense que je vais attendre que le mag informatiqu du coin rouvre et me loue pour deux heures un portable windows , le temps que je trouve la fameuse erreur numero quelque chose .
et si tele2 ne trouve vraiment pas .. je passerai chez orange point barre . avec la livebox .je pourrai faire tout ce que je voulai comme avec airport ? = imprimer en wifi et connecter en wifi? je ne crois pas que orange fasse de forfait internet avec un modem simple et un forfait telephoniq à côté ?   
'tin! j'aurais peut etre le net au bout de deux mois de delire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je ne crois pas que orange fasse de forfait internet avec un modem simple et un forfait telephoniq &#224; c&#244;t&#233; ?



Si et en plus actuellement, promotion il y a. Cela dit tu devras sans doute prendre la livebox, ce qui n'est pas plus mal vu que tu veux te connecter en wifi.

Est-ce que tu as v&#233;rifi&#233; tes branchements ?


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je pense qu'il a du la recuperer  car je lui avais mise en tete manuellement dans un premier temps .  :rose:  il l'a retrouvé tout seul ensuite .. puis après une manip que j'ai essayé cet aprem il etait en 168.... mais bon je lui ai remis en tete!



Ah OK, donc si j'ai bien compris, maintenant quand tu sélectionne "viaDHCP", tu n'as plus l'adresse "192.168.2.2" ?

Si c'est le cas je comprends mieux. Mais effectivement ton modem n'est qu'un simple modem. Normalement il suffit de renseigner dans PPPoE les informations d'authentification pourque ça marche. 

C'est bien dans l'option "ethernet intégré" que tu as mis les identifiants de PPPoE et non pas dans l'option modem ?


Et tu n'as pas branché le câble USB, juste le câble ethernet ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2007)

en effet!
tiens, ya une mise a jour du firware du modem qui dit " amelioration de connection adsl et " possibilité d'activer ou non le serveur dhcp" .. ça a un intérêt de charger cette mise à jour ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si et en plus actuellement, promotion il y a. Cela dit tu devras sans doute prendre la livebox, ce qui n'est pas plus mal vu que tu veux te connecter en wifi.
> 
> Est-ce que tu as vérifié tes branchements ?


verifiés!  
j'ai tout fait ce que l'on peut faire pour une connection je crois ! 
donc tu penses que l'idée de prendre orange serait mieux au final ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

Fais ta mise-à-jour d'abord


----------



## fraisouil (29 Août 2007)

Merci à tous mon problème est résolu, j'avais un modem/routeur Netgear DG 834 GT et remplacé par la LiveBox Sagem. Or depuis 3 jours, aucune déconnexion intempestive, et c'est bien la cause confirmée par un technicien d'Orange venu à la maison avec des appareils de test très possés.


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2007)

ALORS! j'ai esssayé avec un portable windows 2000 , et bien j'y suis arrivé !
problème c'est un ordi d'emprunt! 

problème .. que faire sur mon mac ? 
problème : faut il restaurer le systeme ? est ce que l'usage d'onyx pour tout nettoyer  serveurs , caches etc ) va -t-il créer plus de soucis que de progrès ? 

problème ultime ; je voudrais restaurer via onyx ... car reinstaller tout le systeme est impossible avec ce cd bloqué dans le lecteur et l'impossibilité ( ou alors y a t il une solution ????:rose: ) de mettre le lecteur externe comme prioritaire dans l'usage par défaut du système ? est ce possible ? ya un patch ?    :rose: 


beaucoup de problèmes ... alors une petite solution me sauverait  :rose:     

( je vais finir par acheter un windows moi!!! -mais pas vista le monsieur de tele2 y m'a dit que valait mieux xp et de loin! que windows bossait deja a un nouveau systeme car vista est tout buggé! bref, ... je voudrais une solution pour mon maaaaaaaacccc, pitiiiiiiiiiiiééééééé!)     

merci


----------



## NightWalker (31 Août 2007)

Bon ce qui est sur est que ce n'est pas un problème de la ligne.

En fait, le PPPoE, tu le configure dans "Préférences Système - Réseau" ou en passant par "Connexion à internet" ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2007)

configurer dans preferences systeme reseau , et je connecte via " connexion a internet"


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2007)

peut être est ce parce que jusqu'à il ya un mois , je ne me connectais plus que via airport depuis quatre années et qu'un fichier de préf quelque part bloque je ne sais quoi!
mmm je me perds totalement là:rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2007)

chers amis ... j'ai tout fait ! j'ai m&#234;me finalement r&#233;ussi (merci tibomonG4)
&#224; lib&#233;rer le combo , j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233; via les disques d'installation . j'ai archiv&#233; tout sauf la maison de d&#233;part et les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau ... : r&#233;sultat : impossible de se connecter en adsl!
j'ai fait les ping .. &#231;a ping bien . 
bref, ...  la mort totale!

heu.... sinon ... vive windows ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> chers amis ... j'ai tout fait ! j'ai même finalement réussi (merci tibomonG4)
> à libérer le combo , j'ai tout réinstallé via les disques d'installation . j'ai archivé tout sauf la maison de départ et les préférences réseau ... : résultat : impossible de se connecter en adsl!
> *j'ai fait les ping .. ça ping bien . *
> bref, ...  la mort totale!
> ...



Tu as reussi à faire un ping ??? avec quelle IP (ordinateur) ?

Dans l'onglet Proxy, tout est décoché ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2007)

ping ip ordi et tous proxys decochés 
j'ai essayé modem via usb ... a pas marché et puis ça a fait un pti kernel panic et ça a même" explosé "( j'abuse mais ça avait coupé la prise telephonique quand meme!) le filtre adsl ( du coup j'en ai mis un autre mais connection toujours out!
chez apple m'a dit  de raccorder le modem à  un routeur wifi qui ne soit pas mac , des fois que .... 
ou alors je passe à une box ? des fois que ...? :rateau: 
( le nombre de questions et de gens et de "dernieres chances" que j'ai faites, repondues, discutés et données !! , je sais pas facile de lire cette phrase mais vous pigez bien un peu non? !):rateau:  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2007)

bon je vais essayer de passer du modem bewan a un modem speed touch ou a une tele2box pour voir ... je vais demander &#231;a et je verrai bien... 


au pire, je passerai chez un autre op&#233;rateur ... mais pluto neuf.fr que orange pour le moment parce que orange c'est quand mem le double de prix ! la vache!
et puis si un technicien vien sur place fau payer dans les 150 euros qu'ils m'ont dit ...:rateau:


(nb= l'essai en usb du message precedent etait recommand&#233; par un specialist de la fnac!!! aaaaah)


----------



## NightWalker (2 Septembre 2007)

Le problème avec l'USB est qu'il faut installer le driver adéquat.

OK pour le ping avec l'IP de l'ordi. Effectivement tu as la possibilité de brancher un routeur au modem. Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi le Mac est incapable de créer une connexion PPPoE.

Tu peux essayer avec d'autres modem, du moment que c'est de l'ethernet. Si ça ne marche toujours pas, c'est peut-être un problème avec le protocole PPPoE. Une solution que tu peux essayer aussi est la ré-installation complète, sans passer par l'archivage.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2007)

problème avec le protocole ppoe ? peux tu developper stp comment cela fonctionne ? 

au fait , le routeur peut permettre de changer quoi dans les parametres ? 

reinstallation complète ? oula! c'est sùr de marcher ? c'est quand même tristoune ? 
( en ce cas, je peux mettre les fichiers" previous system "du dd interne sur le dd externe ? c'est plus facile à trouver ...  )


merci beaucoup .. tout cela est éreintant et m'a perdu un temps fou ... mais bon j'apprends quand même des choses .... :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> problème avec le protocole ppoe ? peux tu developper stp comment cela fonctionne ?


Peut-être un fichier système corrompu ??? et ça va être difficile de le trouver.



joeldu18cher a dit:


> au fait , le routeur peut permettre de changer quoi dans les parametres ?


Avec un routeur, c'est le routeur qui va établir la connexion internet. Donc la configuration PPPoE tu le fais au niveau du routeur. Après tous les ordi qui se connectent à ce routeur en mode automatique (viaDHCP) vont avoir accès aussi à internet.



joeldu18cher a dit:


> reinstallation complète ? oula! c'est sùr de marcher ? c'est quand même tristoune ?
> ( en ce cas, je peux mettre les fichiers" previous system "du dd interne sur le dd externe ? c'est plus facile à trouver ...  )



Ou si tu as un DD externet, installe OS X sur le DD externe, puis démarre l'ordi depuis le DD externe. Fais ensuite la config PPPoE depuis ce système. Si ça ne marche toujours pas, il doit y avoir un soucis de compatibilité Modem/OS X. Ce qui m'étonnerait fortement, car ce protocole est normalisé...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2007)

ta dernière phrase m'interpelle !!!

car sur le dd externe , j'ai une version 10.3.9 bootable faite avec carbon copy cloner ( merci mac g de m'avoir appris tout cela! merci golf !) 
mais en essayant de me connecter en ppoe via ce systeme ... je n'ai jamais eu de résultat autre que " impossible de negocier avec le serveur ppp distant " .... 

donc un routeur serait LA solution?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> donc un routeur serait LA solution?



Oui...

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a quelquechose qui pose de probl&#232;me avec le protocole PPPoE...

As tu la possibilit&#233; d'essayer de configurer le protocole PPPoE avec un autre modem/box ?  Chez des amis/familles par exemple ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Septembre 2007)

ils vont m'envoyer un modem routeur speedtouch 530


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est un tout en un, normalement ça doit être plus facile à configurer.

Donc, PPPoE à configurer au niveau du routeur et en viaDHCP sur le Mac.


----------



## bentoutcourt (10 Septembre 2007)

Et comment qu'on fait pour configurer son modem en routeur.
Moi, j'ai un ZXDSL 831. Le site constructeur affiche qu'il est possible de le mettre en routeur.... 
En fait, je n'arrive pas a configurer la connection en PPoE simplement. Peut etre qu'en configurant le modem en routeur, ca sera plus simple...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Septembre 2007)

je vous tiens au courant ...
pour le moment, je suis toujours au même point, j'avais bien spécifié qu'il me fallait le speed touch et j'ai encore un bewan donc de nouveau patienter un nouvel envoi
en espérant que cela sera la bonne solution :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2007)

situation ...:

tele2 est incapable de me fournir un speedtouch alors qu'ils en ont en réserve car la liaison entre leurs services fait qu'il faut absolument que je sois classé en "cas particulier" et donc que j'attende encore longtemps , une , deux , trois semaines .... 

donc trois choix : 
- acheter un modem routeur dans les 75   et voir si....

-basculer sur une télé2box ce qui implique autre chose que mon choix de départ pour le téléphone 

-résilier télé2 et aller chez un autre .... orange ? neuf? darty ?    

merci


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2007)

A mon avis tu n'as pas besoin d'un modem routeur, un routeur sans modem devrait faire l'affaire. En plus c'est nettement moins cher. Il suffit de brancher ce routeur à ton modem actuel et s'il n'y a pas d'autres problèmes de compatibilité, ça devrait marcher.

Tu peux par exemple acheter dans une boutique physique et l'essayer pendant 48h, tu seras rapidement fixé si ça marche ou s'il faut le ramener...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2007)

donc achat d'un routeur ... la marque a de l'importance . ?? a priori, je passerai au magasin carrefour du coin , c'est ce que je dois avoir de plus simple sous la main, ils doivent avoir des marques connues , 
en modem routeur ils me proposaient du lynksik ... ( d&#233;sol&#233; pour l'orthographe du nom , je ne sais plus exactement ... :rateau: )


nb : chez apple ,on  m'avait recommand&#233; un modem routeur qui soit wifi ..? ( because pas de lien physique entre le modem et le port de l'ordi .. un truc comme &#231;a je crois ... mmm r&#233;flexion faite ... par pure logique, je pense que &#231;a ne doit pas avoir d'importance ..?)


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2007)

Tu as des marques comme NetGear, Lynksys ou D-Link. De mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, le WiFi est int&#233;gr&#233; dans ces routeurs aujourd'hui.

En revanche pour la premi&#232;re configuration du routeur, tu peux avoir besoin d'un c&#226;ble ethernet. En g&#233;n&#233;ral le WiFi n'est pas activ&#233; par d&#233;faut.

Par exemple


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2007)

je pense pouvoir y aller demain ..

1-tous les routeurs sont compatibles mac ? 

2-dans quel ordre dois je faire l'installation ? 

a priori ,ayant suivi vos messages, je pense que je devrai ( mais de quelle fa&#231;on fait-on? ) acc&#233;der au routeur et lui mettre les parametres de tcp ip 
, r&#233;gler l'ordi en via dhcp , 
tout cela apr&#232;s avoir reli&#233; le modem et le routeur via un cable ethernet .... et peut etre meme le routeur et l'ordi via un cable ethernet ? 

 j'ai bon ? ???

merci


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> 1-tous les routeurs sont compatibles mac ?


99&#37; des routeurs



joeldu18cher a dit:


> 2-dans quel ordre dois je faire l'installation ?
> 
> a priori ,ayant suivi vos messages, je pense que je devrai ( mais de quelle fa&#231;on fait-on? ) acc&#233;der au routeur et lui mettre les parametres de tcp ip
> , r&#233;gler l'ordi en via dhcp ,
> ...


Alors 
1. Brancher le modem sur le routeur, choisi bien la prise WAN ou modem ADSL ou un truc dans le genre sur le routeur. Habituellement tu as 4 autres connecteurs ethernet pour les ordis.
2. Justement donc, il faut maintenant brancher ton mac par c&#226;ble dans un premier temps sur une des prises ethernet
3. Laisser le mac en viaDHCP, si tout va bien, ton Mac va r&#233;cup&#233;rer une adresse IP dans le genre 192.168.1.2 ( le 192.168.1.1 est reserv&#233; pour le routeur) ou 192.168.0.2 enfin tu verra quoi. 
4. Trouver comment acc&#233;der &#224; l'interface du routeur, habituellement il suffit de taper dans safari 192.168.1.1 ou 192.168.0.1 &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'IP que le routeur attribue &#224; ton Mac. Le login et le mot de passe par d&#233;faut se trouvent dans le manuel du routeur  *A personnaliser tout de suite.*
5. Trouver la configuration du PPPoE et le configurer
6. Normalement tu peux voir les stats/&#233;tats de la connexion PPPoE. D&#232;s que le routeur est sur le net, lance Safari et va chez apple.com ( ou elle-m.fr c'est plus joli  )
7. Si tout va bien, tu peux maintenant activer le WiFi...

8. Envoyer &#224; TibomonG4  :love: et &#224; moi une bouteille de St Estephe


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Septembre 2007)

alors j'ai un modem routeur netgear dg834g

donc le top ...

j'ai les adresses ip etc 

mais je ne vois pas où mettre les identifiants de connection de mon fai ....?:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a maaaaaarrrrrche!!nightwalker!!! est un g&#233;niiiiiie!! merci !!!!!!!

j'ai du 6 megas!
bon pour le moment, c'est connect&#233; en ethernet via un cable .. j'ai la borne airportextreme reli&#233;e &#224; l'imprimante ...
mmmm le modem routeur wifi peut tout r&#233;cup&#233;rer ?

ou alors je peux faire du wifi avec d'un cot&#233; le modem routeur pour le net

et d'un autre cot&#233; la borne airport extreme pour l'imprimante ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Septembre 2007)

dommage collateral de mes mesaventures ...
comme apple m'avait dit , faut archiver reinstaller, je l'ai fait ... 
mais le systeme me cause mi francais , mi anglais ...? mmm ya une solution? :rose: 

question du meme genre ...
depuis ces deux trois semaines, j'ai mis des sites en memoire sur la version de safari du dd externe , puis je les rapatrier sur la version du dd interne resintallée?


----------

